# Forumstreffen - wo, wann, wie



## ChrisKing (25. Februar 2003)

Also hier jetz ma ne umfrage/abstimmung wo wir hinfahren könnten. Ich hab Felsenmeer, Thalheim und Berlin zur Auswahl gestellt .Wer noch andere Ideen hat einfach hier reinschreiben.
Als Zeitpunkt wurden im "Wiedereinmal..." Thread die Osterferien vorgeschlagen, gute Idee wie ich find. Wer n andern Vorschlag hat, her damit.

Chris


----------



## JakobL (25. Februar 2003)

also ich bin für Hamburg, aber nur weil ich dahin kommen kann!
ob man da gut trialen kann weiß ich nicht und ich kann ja auch net besonders gut fahren...
also meine meinung nicht vor jmd. anderes vorziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (25. Februar 2003)

Wann sind Osterferien?!
Bin nicht mehr in der Schule und hab deshalb keinen Plan!

Thalheim oder Felsenmeer  würde ich da jetzt spontan sagen!

Jerry


----------



## sept (25. Februar 2003)

bei mir hat sich einiges zwecks ort geändert (dank jerry )
also ich bin jetzt auch mit orten außerhalb von Berlin einverstanden


----------



## Angelo Berlin (25. Februar 2003)

Also obwohl mich Felsenmeer schon reizen würde, ist es halt doch nicht so City betont, also eher gar nicht city-mäßig, da ist Berlin schon abwechslungsreicher...


----------



## Angelo Berlin (25. Februar 2003)

Obwohl ich jetzt das Forum spalten werde, mache ich den Vorschlag, dass die Leute, die nach Berlin wollen einfach hierherkommen sollen und die übrigen ins Felsenmeer fahren.
Ich weiß das das mit nem Forumtreff nicht mehr so viel zu tun hat, aber ich hab halt echt nicht das geld so weit weg zu fahren und außerdem scheiden sich die Geister halt leider wieder an der City- oder Natur-Frage. 
Also wer hierher will sollte sich mit mir in Verbindung setzen...

P.S. Sorry wenn ich den guten Geist des Gemeinwohls hiermit vernichte, aber es wird wohl die beste Wahl sein...


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Februar 2003)

naja du wirst ja bestimmt nich auf eigene faust anreisen oder? mit n paar andern zusammen fahren, sprit teilen etc. das geht dann schon. Aber hast schon recht, die city trialer haben vielleicht nich so den bock auf Felsenmeer oder thalheim o.ä...


----------



## sept (25. Februar 2003)

ehm me finet die idee mit trennen nicht gut .. ich fahr auch nur city und würde gerne mal das andere kennenlernen außerdem gehts mir auch um die leute .. ich würde schließlich auch gern die leute hier ausm forum mal näher kennenlernen


----------



## Angelo Berlin (25. Februar 2003)

Ja also wenn ich nicht genau wüßte, dass wir kein auto zur verfügung haben und ich das geld hätte, würde ich auch sagen ich bin da, wo die wahl hinfällt, um alle mal kennenzulernen.
Aber dem iss halt nicht so, damit spreche ich für alle berliner und  schweriner hier. Also zählt meine stimme midestens mal vier! lol

also kurz um wir haben kein geld, aber wer hierher will ist herzlich eingeladen!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (25. Februar 2003)

Naja es wollten ja n par leute bilder vom Meer reistellen.....bin aber Spontan auch erstmal fürs Meer obwohl ich nicht weiß was ich mir daruter vorzustellen hab....

Soll ja alle Leistungsspektren abdecken....also nicht schlecht für nen Forumtreff


----------



## aramis (25. Februar 2003)

Ich enthalte meine Stimme und schließe mich dann einfach der Mehrheit an.
Das Felsenmeer wäre natürlich richtig geil, da fahren wir ja sowieso mal hin in den Ferien! (stimmts Matze?) Ein Treffen in Berlin ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht, das wird auch auf jeden Fall noch gemacht.
Aber ob Talheim so einfach zu deikseln geht? Immerhin ist das ein Vereinsgelände und kostenlos lassen die uns da nicht fahren!

Wie gesagt: Macht mal, ich komm dann schon irgendwie hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (25. Februar 2003)

gut, ich habe mal für felsenmeer gestimmt, aber...
...mag schon sein, dass hier aus dem forum einige citytrialer nicht gerne im wald rumhopsen wollen.
wir sollten evtl eine stadt möglichst in dtl mitte suchen.
also berlin, hamburg, münchen usw fallen da wohl weg. kassel dürfte ziemlich in der mitte liegen, aber ob es da sooo geile spots gibt, hm, keine ahnung, war noch nie da.
macht mal vorschläge.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (25. Februar 2003)

Also um auch mal die Naturfetichisten von euch zu überzeugen, werd ich hier mal alle Kleistparkfotos posten, die ich hab...


----------



## Angelo Berlin (25. Februar 2003)

..


----------



## Angelo Berlin (25. Februar 2003)

.


----------



## killaking-flow (25. Februar 2003)

kommt nach BERLIN MONSTA CITY!!!

hier fliegt die kuh, da vögelt der vogel, hier grunzt das schwein!

nein, im ernst. in berlin isses doch echt geil zu trialn...

diejenigen die schon ma hier waren, kennen ja nich ma alles!!!

also, überlegt es euch!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (25. Februar 2003)

na  is das nix?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (25. Februar 2003)

oder das?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (25. Februar 2003)

ich will noch son foto aber mit viieeeel mahr leuten lol


----------



## Angelo Berlin (25. Februar 2003)

für alle Leistungsklassen!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (25. Februar 2003)

Als das noch im Bau war haten wirn paar Problemchen, jetzt nicht mehr!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (25. Februar 2003)

ihr müsst doch erkennen, dass ihr genau sowas sucht... oda?


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Februar 2003)

@eyelean
ich find das nich so gut sich einfach irgendwie in der mitte zu treffen und ma zu kucken obs da was gibt. Sollte schon ein bekannter Spot bzw ein Gelände sein.. wie z.b. felsenmeer..

am Wochenende machen wir ma fotos von da und posten die hier rein, damit sich jeder mal vorstellen kann wie des da is..


----------



## Angelo Berlin (25. Februar 2003)

auch mal mit stylischen Abgängen...


----------



## Angelo Berlin (25. Februar 2003)

na kennt ihr das nicht irgendwo her? Da seht ihrs; ich steh voll zu dem Spot!


----------



## gonzo_trial (26. Februar 2003)

Angelo Natur is mehr als son paar Steine die da wo rumliegen!


----------



## ChrisKing (26. Februar 2003)

jo find ich auch, Natur is was anderes. wartet ma ab.. am wochenende werden bilder vom felsenmeer gemacht. da kuckt man dann so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (26. Februar 2003)

Ach kommt ich hab mich wenigstens bemüht....


----------



## Kohlwheelz (26. Februar 2003)

"HEUL" ich will auch irgendwo hin, hab jetzt aber 4 Wochen kein Bike


----------



## ey-le-an (26. Februar 2003)

@angelo:
also der kleistpark sieht schon ziemlich goil aus, ausserdem wirds ja da auch noch massig andere endkrasse city-spots geben, so klein ist berlin ja nicht.


----------



## biketrialer (26. Februar 2003)

felsenmeer ist das geilste gelände überhaupt, wenn man jeden tag dort fahren würde und jeden tag an einem anderen ecke so würdest du mindestens 20 jahre brauchen bis du alles 1 mal gefahren wärst! 
das ist kein schei$!!!!
das gibts sachen die würden selbst ot pi und co. net mehr fahren, es gibt da echt alles von anfänger bis profi!!!
wegen termin wärs am besten irgendwie übers verlängerte wochenende (so im mai wenn die feiertage sind)
toto


----------



## Trialmatze (26. Februar 2003)

@ Angelo...

Nichts gegen dich aber was isn dat??? Das hat doch nix mit Natutrial zutun!  Nen bisl Gras, nen paar Steinchen und das ist bei dir Natur...sorry, aber da muss ich dich enttäuschen....es war einen Versuch wert 

Ich habe spontan für das Felsenmeer gestimmt! 

@ Aramis

Na logo....das reizt mich dermaßen, mal da hinzufahren!!!! 

Matze


----------



## little_rivergho (26. Februar 2003)

Ich war zwar noch nie da - aber die Bilder die ich im Internet so gesehen habe(bisschen gesucht) sind echt oberheftig. 
Da wuerde ich sogar - und ich komm aus Hamburg - extra hinfahren. Das ist ja wirklich woertlich ein Meer aus Felsen! Das hab ich ja noch nie gesehen. Wer da wohnt ist schon im Himmel!

Da haette ich voll Bok drauf!


----------



## aramis (26. Februar 2003)

Wo hast du gesucht und nach welchen Suchbegriffen? Mach deine Suchergebnisse doch mal public, damit wir alle was davon haben.


----------



## little_rivergho (26. Februar 2003)

ich kenn die leute auf den seiten allerdings nicht... wie gesagt ... hab ich nur gegoogelt! Aber wenn das mal nicht hammerheftig ist!


http://home.t-online.de/home/konrad.stein/felsen.htm

http://home.t-online.de/home/hubis-bulli/page lars/felsenmeer/lars-felsenmeer.htm

Das laesst jawohl jedes Trial-Herz hoeherschlagen oder was?


----------



## Trialmatze (26. Februar 2003)

Wow....****...
Das is ja der reine Wahnsinn. Erinnert mich a bisl an Buthiers! Ja genau...Buthiers  
Ich will unbedingt zum Felsenmeer. Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen. Stein an Stein. Egal wo man fährt, sitzt bzw. sich aufhält da geht ja überall etwas ohne kilometerweit von Spot zu Spot fahren zu müssen. GOIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (26. Februar 2003)

sag ich doch, das geht ganze 4,5 km den berg hoch, auf berg oben sind die felsen schön rund und schon auseinander idel für mtb, weiter unten sind die haltetwas kleiner aber dafür dichter besammen,
ihr werdet schon sehen wenn ihr einmal dort wart dann werdet ihr mindestens jeden monat 1-2 mal vorbeikommen
ich sags dir da brauch ich kein verein oder son schei$ , mein trialgelände is das felsenmeer!!!! 
jetzt seht ihr warum ich je freie minute dort bin im frühling und sommer!!!
toto


----------



## Angelo Berlin (26. Februar 2003)

Ich kann eure Begeisterung ja verstehen, aber ist das auf die Dauer nicht doch etwas langweilig und eintönig? Klar gibts da tausende von Steinen, aber irgendwann gingen die mir auf den Keks... Aber fürn WE oder so wärs wahrscheinlich für jeden mal was anderes...


----------



## Jerry (26. Februar 2003)

Ich will da hin. Da kommt man wahrscheinlich gar nicht zum trialen, weil man einen nach den anderen genialen Spot sieht und da hin muss 

Wow, übrigens wäre mich ein verlängerten WE sehr lieb zum treffen.
Oder wann sind denn *NUN DIE FERIEN vom DATUM * genau?


Jerry


----------



## aramis (26. Februar 2003)

Ähtsch, kein HTML aktiviert 
leider nur VBscript


----------



## aramis (26. Februar 2003)

Hä, jetzt funzt das doch


----------



## ey-le-an (26. Februar 2003)

die fotos vom felsenmeer könnt ihr vergessen, das sieht ja obermies aus im vergleich dazu wie es wirklich ist. ziemlich oben ist es viel geiler, da sind wie toto schon gesagt hat, die felsen weiter auseinander, da sind so fels-gruppen, von 1cm höhe die grade aus dem laub rausschauen bis 5m brummer, wo noch keiner drauf war. endgoil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sept (26. Februar 2003)

osterferien sind bei mir (in Brandenbug) vom 16.4. - 25.4.


----------



## sept (26. Februar 2003)

meine stimme müst ihr abziehn von Berlin und für Felsenmeer machen ..


----------



## Jerry (26. Februar 2003)

@ara
Bin ja kein Dumma 

FELSENMEER

@Angelo
Hey Berlin kann man imma noch rocken! Ich glaub ja das det auch absolut genial ist (weis es weil ich auhc 2mal mit war), aber Somma!

Jerry


----------



## Fabi (26. Februar 2003)

Osterferien in Sachsen sind von 18.4. - 25.4.


----------



## gonzo_trial (26. Februar 2003)

Bitte denkt daran das nicht jeder Ferien hat!!!


----------



## biketrialer (27. Februar 2003)

also ich wär für die woche vor ostern hab ich keine schule und deswegen könnt ich da evtl. ein paar tage frei machen
oder halt vom 18.4. bis 21.4. das verlängerte wochenende wär wir noch lieber
toto


----------



## konrad (27. Februar 2003)

sieht ja ganz nett aus,das felsenmeer,aber...
1.die citytrialer sind da ja ganz schön angeschmiert
2.wenn das wetter nicht optimal ist,sitzt man irgendwo mitten in deutschland im wald und versucht auf glipschigen stein rumzuhüppen
3.unterbringung?
4.i wieß ja nett... 

aber wenns sommer wäre und die sonne scheint und es so aussieht wie auf den bildern wärs schon nicht schlecht-aber des ist dann wohl schon wieder zu viel verlangt


----------



## aramis (27. Februar 2003)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass Naturfahrer in der City besser zurechtkommen als City-Fahrer in der Natur, ist Berlin vielleicht schon die bessere Wahl für ein Gesamt-Forumtreffen. Außerdem sieht der Kleistpark schon ganz interessant aus, da kommt sicher jeder auf seine Kosten.

ICH WILL ABER TROTZDEM ANS FELSENMEER!!!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (27. Februar 2003)

Ich will auch ins Felsenmeer......ist ja endgoil da...

>Jedoch muss ich mich der >Meinung von Aramis anschließen....


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Februar 2003)

Aber ich denk Berlin isn bissel weit im Norden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (28. Februar 2003)

ey leude!wo is denn bei euch norden?hamburg is im norden aber nich berlin!


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Februar 2003)

Na wo isn Berlin weiter nach Süden oderwas!?

Es ist eindeutig richtung Norden und da hams leute von Süden ... ziehmlich weit


----------



## Angelo Berlin (28. Februar 2003)

Das gleiche gilt für uns hier würde ich sagen....


----------



## Jerry (28. Februar 2003)

Ja toll und ich habs in beide Richtung weit, weil ich inna Mitte wohn. 
Daraus kann man jetzt auch ne grundsatz Diskusion machen, jedoch finde ich das Datum ja viel interessanter, weil man ja auch noch planen muss. Geld kostet es alle mal!

Also ruhig

Jerry


----------



## biketrialer (28. Februar 2003)

schon mal was von zelten gehört??? 
oder seit ihr etwa outdoormässig net so drauf?
toto


----------



## konrad (28. Februar 2003)

zelten?-noch n' wunsch?vielleicht solln wir noch alle in den wald kacken?!


----------



## ugly uwe (28. Februar 2003)

also zelten wär ja nich so des problem und in den wald kacken kömma zur not auch , aber ich lass echt ungern mein kleines draussen vorm zelt stehn wenn ich pennen will ...das is fuer mich ja eigentlich das grösste prob

wenn man jetzt so die bilder vom felsenmeer sieht , machen die schon enorm lust auf mehr  

die frage is nur ob am besagten zeitpunkt ( wie is der nu eigentlich genau? ) auch alle frei bekommen die nich mehr zur schule gehn...weiss ja nich ob ihr des an nem WE durchziehn wollt oder an mehreren tagen.

man sieht , es gibt nochn bissl wat zu klären !

üF


----------



## sept (28. Februar 2003)

me iss zu verwöhnt um zu zelten


----------



## ey-le-an (28. Februar 2003)

zelten, in den wald kacken...wir sind doch hier nicht in hattersheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (28. Februar 2003)

LOL,
was seit ihr denn für Warmduscher? Zelten ist geil. Für das Problem mit dem Kacken würd ich einfach einen Klappspaten mitnehmen. 
Ich war mal mit Freunden eine Woche in Talheim trainieren. Wir haben uns am Zeltplatzt täglich in einem dreckigen versifften See gewaschen (nein, nicht die ölige Brühe in dem Teich aufm Gelände, falls den jemand kennt). Dort habe ich es fertig gebracht, fast eine ganze Woche nicht  k****n zu gehen. Fragt mich bitte nicht wie?

@Uwe: Das mit dem Bike vorm Zelt ist auch nicht das Problem. Ich hatte mein Bike direkt vor dem Zelteingang liegen und hab immer mit einer Hand fest um das Oberrohr vom Bike geschlafen.


----------



## ey-le-an (28. Februar 2003)

aja, wer bei der bw war, weiß ja was biwak ist.


----------



## konrad (28. Februar 2003)

ich bin kein warmduscher-ich fahr jedes jahr mindestens einmal zelten-aber noch is winter...und die ganze nacht das zelt offen zu lassen um das unterrohr zu halten-nagut,die hand wird bestimmt 
steif vor kälte-da kann dann keiner mehr das bike rolln!


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Februar 2003)

Bike mit ins Zelt nehmen!? 

Oder mit Handschelle Rahmen und Hand verbinden 

Keiner SM Spielzeug zuhause oder wat ?


----------



## ChrisKing (28. Februar 2003)

also ich find des Thema KACKEN ziiiiemlich interessant  Ich denk das könnten wir ruhig noch weiter ausführen. jetz wo wir wissen wie oft mancher hier ohne ausgekommen is, könnten wir ja mal ne Umfrage starten an welchen verrückten Orten ihr schon mal habt, oder wie viel es war oder so.. Das is bestimmt seeeehr interessant


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Februar 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (28. Februar 2003)

Wird gemacht


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Februar 2003)

Bitte mal eure Farben Posten


----------



## konrad (28. Februar 2003)

nah kackbraun!


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Februar 2003)

bitte nach RAL Farbtabelle näher Spezifizieren...

eher heller oder eher dunkler... !?


----------



## konrad (28. Februar 2003)

RAL 8016 mahagonibraun bis RAL 8017 schokoladenbraun


----------



## wodka o (1. März 2003)

Hmmm,echt interessantes Thema!
Aber zelten hört sich wirklich nicht so schlecht an.Wenn wir da eine große Meute sind,wird sich auch keiner trauen  an den Bikes rumzufummeln.Sollte also nicht so das Problem sein.Viel schwieriger ist es,das da auch alle erscheinen.Ist ja doch ein ganzes Stück zu fahren und dann auch noch mit den Ferien...ob des alles klappt?
Aber sonst sehr gerne!


----------



## biketrialer (1. März 2003)

aramis hat ganz recht ihr stellt euch an wie mädchen mit sattellosen fahrrädern und nicht wie männer mit trialbikes....
der beste frostschutz im zelt ist damit das blut nicht gefriert nunmal immernoch der alkohol......je kälter es is desto mehr alk muss in die blutbahn  
im felsenmeer zelten is doch voll relaxt und an ostern wird hoffentlich net mehr so kalt sein!
toto


----------



## ugly uwe (1. März 2003)

ok , ich rupp das vorderrad raus , ramm die fatty in die erde und spann mein zelt denn ueberm HR !!!

...das is die lösung !

also ich war ma mitm kumpel zelten , der hat immer beim baden in den stausee gekackt , da ihm die toilette zu versifft war  


üF


----------



## ey-le-an (1. März 2003)




----------



## little_rivergho (1. März 2003)

Ich wuerd auch sagen, dass das geht mit dem Zelten... so um Ostern ist wohl dann nicht allzu kalt
Mit ein wenig Glueck werden wir ja einige Leute werden. Dann koennte man die Raeder auch zusammenschliessen und das letzte wird an einen Baum angeschlossen. Das waer doch eine Loesung!

 

Nur dann muessten wir nur mal langsam konkret anfangen zu ueberlegen, wann wir das machen wollen und wo? Ich hab sonst so das Gefuehl das nur geredet wird und letztendlich wird doch nichts draus. 

Das waere doch schade oder?

Ich wuerde vorschlagen am Wochenende vor Ostern (Sa, 12.4. und So, 13.4) im Felsenmeer. Da haben wohl die meisten Zeit....

Was waeren eure Alternativen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (1. März 2003)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre sind da Wettkämpfe... oder Calbe? und SDM auch irgendwas!?


----------



## little_rivergho (2. März 2003)

Und wie sieht es das Wochenende nach Ostern aus 26-27.4?


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. März 2003)

hm naja mal sehn so direkt nach meim burtzeltach...


----------



## aramis (2. März 2003)

Jepp, vor Ostern ist Calbe. Das WE nach Ostern ist aber frei.


----------



## biketrialer (2. März 2003)

da kann ich aber net weil ich samstags schule hab, warum net über die vier tage ostern freitag bis sonnatg oder so???
toto


----------



## aramis (2. März 2003)

Das geht auch.


----------



## Jerry (2. März 2003)

Ich bin auch für Ostern. So haben wir noch einen Tag Anreise und können dann in Ruhe suchen wo ma zelten. 
Das Prob is nur ich hab nix Zelt. Vielleicht kann ich noch eins auftreiben! Ansonsten habsch ja nen kleines Prob!


Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. März 2003)

geht mir genauso jerry!


----------



## Jerry (2. März 2003)

DAnn heißt es wohl für uns Baumhaus schustern 
Na mal sehen! Bin halt nen Stadtjunge der nett oft Zeltet.



Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabian (2. März 2003)

Ich würd auch sagen wir mache das an Ostern, wenn schon Feiertage sind sollten wir die auch nutzen. Schon wegen der An- und Abreise derjenigen die von weiter her kommen.

Einen Zeltplatz hätten wir auch schon.  
http://www.naturfreunde-worms.de/borstein/ 
Das würde pro Nacht und Person nur ca. 3 Euro kosten, hat aber keine sanitären Einrichtungen dabei. 
Mim Auto sind es keine 5 min zum unteren Teil des Felsenenmeers. Zum oberen Teil sinds etwa 15 min.
Die Gästezimmer sind übrigens schon belegt. Das heist, wir sollten bald wissen ob wir das Angebot nutzen und wieviele Leute etwa kämen. 

Übrigens, ein paar hundert Meter vom Zeltplatz sind ein kleiner Kletterfelsen und ein Steinbruch. Den Steinbruch dürfen wir offiziell natürlich nicht betreten. 

Macht euch mal keinen Kopf wegen den Zelten, da bringt einfach jeder mit was er hat, dann passt das schon. Ich hätte schonmal zwei alte Zelte die ich nicht brauche, sind zwar nicht mehr die Besten aber für 2-3 Nächte reichts.

fabian


----------



## sept (2. März 2003)

uahhhhhh me hat auch nix zelt und me iss auch nen verwöhnter mensch me brauch luxus


----------



## biketrialer (2. März 2003)

ich würd sagen das wir des über die osterfeiertage machen, da es genug leute gibt die berufstätig sind und unter der woche net können so ham wir 1 tag für anreise 2 tage zum trialen und 1 tag zur abreise das schickt doch oder?
und mim zelten das wird bestimmt lustig, dann werde ich vom vater die "dackelgarage" aus Bw beständen rauskramen..... 
das absolute kultteil baujahr 1965 
toto


----------



## tobsen (2. März 2003)

ne, ostern muss ich daheim sein, 
da versteckt meine mutter immer die osternester im garten und ich darf sie dann suchen.
da freu ich mich schon des ganze jahr drauf...   

ne, ostern würd passen.

greez
tobi


----------



## biketrialer (2. März 2003)

auch klein problem fabian spielt den osterhasen, kann ja vorher ein paar ostereier verstecken zwischen den steinen und dann machen wir halt ostereiersuche auf trialbike 
 
toto


----------



## Jerry (2. März 2003)

Sept ich hab da gar kein Smilie gesehen, war das ernst gemeint? Willst net mit uns zelten?!


Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (3. März 2003)

Ja genau, die Ostereier müssen mitm Trialbike gesucht und geholt werden ohne Abzusteigen. Da denken wir uns ganz fieße Verstecke aus... z. B. auf diesem end-hohen Stein da oben.


----------



## fabian (3. März 2003)

au ja,  Osterhase wollt ich schon immer mal sein.  

fabian


----------



## sept (3. März 2003)

naja ansich hab ich auch nichts gegen zelten hab nur kein zelt(kein ganzes) und wenn es so sehr kalt ist dann iss zelten auch nicht gerad angenehm


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (3. März 2003)

dann stehst du eben auf trialst dich warm und und legst dich wieder hin....


----------



## Jerry (3. März 2003)

Ach das Weichei kann in meinem Auto pennen und dann ist gut! 
WEICHEI WEICHEI 



Jerry


----------



## sept (3. März 2003)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh aber hey me hats denn gemütlich


----------



## KAMIkazerider (4. März 2003)

was sollen denn die leute überhalb Bremens sagen?...
für uns ist alle sehr weit.
letztendlich wäre es mir egal.....allerding finde ich berlin leichter...
kann mir jemand sagen wo das felsenmeer ist?


----------



## fabian (4. März 2003)

Das Felsenmeer liegt ca 50 km s¨¹dlich von Frankfurt a. M.. Von Bremen sinds etwa 500 km. 

fabian


----------



## Angelo Berlin (4. März 2003)

Also zur Zeit stehts wohl 50 zu 50, also überlegt euch das nochmal mit dem Felsenmeer-Camping...


----------



## biketrialer (4. März 2003)

na ja felsenmeer liegt aber in der mitte von deutschland und berlin net so, obwohl ich mir berlin auch ma geben würde! 
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (4. März 2003)

Von Leipzig sind es über 400km nach Darmstadt. Das sind so 3 1/2 Stunden Fahrzeit mtm Auto.
Nach Berlin hingegegen sind es schlappe 190km, ergo weniger als die Hälfte Fahrzeit.
Andererseits kann man in Berlin nicht zelten.


----------



## aramis (4. März 2003)

Liegt das Felsenmeer zufällig in oder bei Malchen?


----------



## killaking-flow (4. März 2003)

na klar könnt ihr in berlin auch zelten !!?!?!?
das is ja nun schwachsinn

berlin rulet auf jeden fall


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. März 2003)

Im Stadtpark?


----------



## Jerry (4. März 2003)

Wenn ich das richtig überblick hab sind es von mir aus ja schon knapp 500km zum Felsenmeer im Odenwald. Also sind es doch von Bremen aus noch mehr!

Ok Berlin ist näher ab ans Felsenmeer will ich so und so, warum also net jetzt?

Zelten ist da nebensache! Berlin ist genial, dass stimmt schon, aber wer will bestreiten und sagen, dass das Felsenmeer nicht besser ist?

Entscheiden müßten wir uns langsam, damit ich mich darauf einstellen kann!

Jerry


----------



## fabian (5. März 2003)

@aramis stimmt Malchen ist ein Ortsteil von Seeheim-Jugenheim und ist so etwa 5 bis 10 km vom Felsenmeer entfernt? 

fabian


----------



## biketrialer (5. März 2003)

berlin is für uns ziemlich weit so an die 600-650 km deshalb wird das dann mit uns nix werden, kann schon das die berliner jungs net ins felsenmeer kommen das is echt zu weit für die....
toto


----------



## sept (16. März 2003)

ehm sollten wir jetzt nicht langsam auf eine einigung kommen ?


----------



## aramis (16. März 2003)

Naja, die Brandenburger wollen nicht ans Felsenmeer und die Felsenmeer-Leute wollen nicht nach Berlin. Also nix Einigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sept (16. März 2003)

hmm die Brandenburger iss nen bisschen verallgemeinert ich bin ja auch brandenburger


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. März 2003)

Mir is des egal. Mir währs aber lieber wnen ich bis dahin mein Radl wieder hab...


----------



## elhefe (16. März 2003)

Also ich würde es mir schon mal geben, ans Felsenmeer zu fahren. Bin zwar nicht der Freund des Zeltens, aber was hilft es. Vielleicht gibt es ja ne Jugendherberge in der Nähe.

Auto gemietet und los...

Vielleicht können wir das Treffen in eine Zeit legen,  wo man mit stabilen Wetter rechnen kann.

Also von wegen die Brandenburger... 

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. März 2003)

für mich is da keine Frage wenns datum steht und des Arbeitlich passt binsch dabei udn mein Bruder denksch auch...


----------



## biketrialer (17. März 2003)

ich kann euch ja verstehen wenn ich in berlin wohnen würde wäre mir das wahrscheinlich auch zu weit ins felsenmeer,das sollten wir aber bis ende der woche mal klären was jetzt sache ist wenn das nämlich nicht stattfindet dann werden wir nämlich was anderes machen.....
toto


----------



## ey-le-an (17. März 2003)

@toto: wir wissen doch wie es ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (17. März 2003)

@eylean: das weiss ich doch , 

deswegen sag ich ja wenn die vorbeikommen wollen, dann bitte wenn nicht dann ist mir das auch egal dann machen wir eben ne trialsession wie jedes wochenende! 
toto


----------



## Jerry (21. März 2003)

So also, noch mal

Ich hab mich mit Tophi unterhalten. Wir würden über die Osterfeiertage dort sein! Er meinte nur er wolle wegen den Rädern lieber in ner Jungendherberge schlafen! 
Gibt es da eine? WICHTIG!


Jerry


----------



## biketrialer (21. März 2003)

ja in seeheim jugendheim gibts eine da waren wir damals ma mit der schule von da sinds halt so 15 min mitm auto zum felsenmeer!
toto


----------

